# TomTom GPS for iPhone - will it be worth it?



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm eagerly awaiting the Tomtom turn by turn app for the iPhone, but I've also been thinking about the cost of it. 

I've heard it's going to be around $100, which is the cost of some of the lower-end standalone GPS units. At places like Tiger Direct, or Future Shop (on sale) you can pick one up for about this price.

Does it make sense to spend $100 on an iPhone app, when you can have a physical piece of hardware that stays in your car all the time for the same price? It seems like they've got to tread a fine line, since going too expensive essentially makes it a worthless purchase.

Will you be buying the Tomtom turn by turn GPS app?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

bob99 said:


> Will you be buying the Tomtom turn by turn GPS app?


No!


----------



## jrichardson (Mar 9, 2007)

Probably not since I already own a TomTom go920 but I'm liking the holder that will recharge the iPhone and allow one to play music through an FM transmitter.


----------



## freeboater (Jul 11, 2008)

I think your own reasoning pretty much sums up why the GPS app will cost less than $100.

TomTom most likely won't want to burn the bridge of being first to market with this on the app store, when other companies like Garmin are likely to follow. $100 app would likely do that.

TomTom, if this model works is essentially moving out of the hardware business, at least partially. This has to be a significant cost savings to their business model, which effectively becomes network and maps.

I think you're likely to see a $30-40 dollar price point on this with likely add-on options, such as more or updated maps. I think it's unlikely this will be an annual or monthly service, due mostly to the overhead it would add to TomTom. They are quite happy selling maps and services now with their hardware, so I don't see how adding significant billing overhead (systems and people to manage it) would necessarily see a great benefit from it, especially with their competitors on their heals, who may take a "buy the map and service approach."

Also, consider how much market penetration TomTom wants to get with this. There are what, 40 million iPhones out there. Given the potential market, TomTom may be able to turn a profit on this by aiming for larger market penetration than pricing high and significantly reducing market penetration.

However, some catches are likely. Expect to see less maps than you might traditionally on a GPS unit. It would not suprise me if only Canadian maps were included in the unit, or even regions, such as east and west Canada. This may serve some well, to save space on the phone, as well as serve TomTom well to reap the extra revenue on those who need those maps.


----------



## freeboater (Jul 11, 2008)

Though I should mention this is me talking roughly out of my butt too.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

freeboater said:


> Though I should mention this is me talking roughly out of my butt too.


You must be in sales 

If it's >$60 (Up to $59.99) I will buy it.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'd rather follow Google maps.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Elric said:


> You must be in sales
> 
> If it's *>*$60 (Up to $59.99) I will buy it.


I think you mean "<" = less than.....  

The symbol ">" in Mathematics means 'greater than".


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

freeboater said:


> Though I should mention this is me talking roughly out of my butt too.


"I'd just like to @ss you a few questions…"

If the app is too expensive (how much is the most expensive app at the moment?), then I would think the company would be missing the point of the way Apple markets stuff. Sure the hardware is expensive, but it more than makes up for it with solid and relatively inexpensive software. A $100 App would stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Lars said:


> I'd rather follow Google maps.


Google Maps requires data connection. Fine for most of us but what if you're in that nether part of the country with no data connection whatsoever, or in the US where roaming data costs an arm and a leg. And Google Maps doesn't have a voice guided navigation and we all need to keep our eyes on the road...

I expect the maps and app to be $40, and the entire mounting kit shebang to be less than $100.

It's too bad it's Tom Tom, I'd much prefer Garmin. I don't know if I'd just go for the Tom Tom or wait until Garmin releases their own version.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> "I'd just like to @ss you a few questions…"
> 
> If the app is too expensive (how much is the most expensive app at the moment?), then I would think the company would be missing the point of the way Apple markets stuff. Sure the hardware is expensive, but it more than makes up for it with solid and relatively inexpensive software. A $100 App would stick out like a sore thumb.


"I Am Rich" used to be the mist expensive app at $999 until it got pulled... I believe iRa Pro is now the most expensive at $899.99?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

freeboater said:


> TomTom, if this model works is essentially moving out of the hardware business, at least partially. This has to be a significant cost savings to their business model, which effectively becomes network and maps.


This may be the forward thinking model to pursue given pretty much every smartphone today has GPS built in. Then again, how much differentiation is there in maps?


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

I'd bet that Garmin's app would be a Nuvifone exclusive for at least a while


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

Comment repeated.
sorry


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

I wouldent buy it for 100$ As i also have a stand alone unit. Id pay up to 30-40$ just to have the convience of turn by turn whenever i need it. But i do really like the mount that they previewed as it has the chager right at the bottom of it so will see mabey they will do a package like application and mount in one for some amount i guess only time will tell.


----------



## rwurwin (Jul 2, 2009)

*you bet*

I will be getting the TomTom GPS app as soon as it comes out. Seeing that [1] i presently do not known a GPS unit [2] Garmin and stated that they will be supporting both windows mobile and nokia phones, which will be the death of Garmin


----------



## rwurwin (Jul 2, 2009)

sorry for the duplicate response


----------



## icemasta (Jul 17, 2008)

I wouldn't buy it personally, with GPS unit prices dropping pretty quickly, you can find them around the $100 mark or wait for a nice drop like the $50 Curtis and hack them to install other software with TTS.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

100$ for the app and the car holder+charger, bring it on right now...

Anyone aware about the release date?


----------



## rwurwin (Jul 2, 2009)

i heard later this summer???


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Is there some particular reason we don't just wait to see exactly how much it will ACTUALLY be before weighing in on whether it's worth it??


----------



## rwurwin (Jul 2, 2009)

no - speculating is more fun - it would be so boing to wait and see how much it would/will cost and when it will be available


----------



## BobF4321 (Mar 11, 2008)

Some of you may not be aware that TomTom has sold navigation software (without the hardware) in the past. I have been using TomTom Navigator software on my Palm TX for the last 3-4 years on my trips south, and it cost about $130 including all U.S. and Canada maps. For the GPS reciever I use a bluetooth GPS unit, and the whole combination works quite well. I expect the iPhone implementation will work just as well, if not better, because the iPhone will have the option of always-on internet access for downloading TomTom map updates and traffic info. This will allow me to finally retire my Palm TX.. end of an era!
TomTom hardware still has a few advantages such as a larger screen (4.3") vs. 3.5" for the iPhone and 3.8" for the Palm TX... will see if this is a problem once I start using it.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Updated information on TomTom for iPhone.

Looks like this car kit does a whole lot more than just act as a mount. Also some good news in that they're leaning towards a single one time price and non-subscription model. Although pricing on updates hasn't been decided yet.

TomTom for iPhone En Route - PC World


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

xGPS is the shyte.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Sygic Mobile Maps is selling on iTunes for $79.99


----------

